# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Keshilla nga juristet?

## fighterme

Jam ne studime te pergjithshme per drejtesi dhe do te doja te merrja keshilla nga juristet profesioniste cfare pune ofrojne secila nga 5 deget qe ofron Masteri?

----------

